

Gizmodo is off my content rotation effective now - bwooceli

I have only been a "faithful" reader of Gizmodo really since the iPhone 4 build-up.  They were a kind of Engadget-Lite, and I enjoyed how they pulled in a healthy dose of tech tangents (things that were more products of living in a techy world than the gadgets themselves).<p>But then 2 things happened:<p>1) I started reading HN (obsessively, I admit).  All of a sudden, my Gizmodo feed is full of things I already know from 3 days ago b/c they were here earlier.<p>2) The % of Gizmodo's NSFW content spiked.  Now, I'm no prude, but seriously I don't want to read a Fleshlight review right after a Nikon review.  And tell me how "Porn Pumpkin Carving" fits into a digitally connected life?  Or why I need to read about the "iPhone app makes anyone look naked" 3 times (it was a feature 3 times, first as a concept, second as an app-is-in-development announcement, third as an app-launch announcement)??<p>I think the lesson for HN-ers is that if you fragment your brand promise, you're going to lose customers.  Am I right??
======
benchmark
I stopped reading Gizmodo awhile ago, for the same reasons you described. And
quite frankly, the writing just isn't that good.

BTW, I wish this post was boticed a little more. I'd like to read what others
have to say about this.

Good luck with your one man micro startup!

